# MASN-HD EVER?????



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Sheesh what is the friggin holdup? They show tons of Big East college B-Ball games. SNY is gone so hard to see many games now.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

ehren said:


> Sheesh what is the friggin holdup? They show tons of Big East college B-Ball games. SNY is gone so hard to see many games now.


Couldn't agree more. I go back and forth between Virginia and New York and it is so incredibly frustrating not having a local sports channel for either region (no, MASN SD and MSG SD do not count, I refuse to watch a sporting event in SD in 2012).

Oh yeah, I guess we do get CSNMA, unfortunately I'm not much of a hockey fan and that's primarily CSNMA's main focus.

I'm a huge baseball fan and Dish has taken away my Mets, never had my Yanks, and can't/won't show my O's and Nats in HD. It's also quite frustrating that the few times these teams are on national TV (well the Mets and Yanks at least, O's and Nats understandably don't get too much national coverage ), most of the time the games get blacked out because they are on my RSNs. Oh wait, I don't get my RSNs cause I'm on dish.

Now, I know blackout rules are not Dish's fault, they are just following the rules. Please do not direct me to the official blackout rules. Knowing this however, does not make it any easier to take that the rest of the country can watch games that I can't simply because I live in the area of the team I like and happen to be a Dish sub. No I'm not going to leave Dish because of this. Dish is the best provider for me despite this.

It's still frustrating though


----------



## whalerfan (May 31, 2007)

mcss1985 said:


> I'm a huge baseball fan and Dish has taken away my Mets, never had my Yanks, and can't/won't show my O's and Nats in HD. It's also quite frustrating that the few times these teams are on national TV (well the Mets and Yanks at least, O's and Nats understandably don't get too much national coverage ), most of the time the games get blacked out because they are on my RSNs. Oh wait, I don't get my RSNs cause I'm on dish.
> 
> Now, I know blackout rules are not Dish's fault, they are just following the rules. Please do not direct me to the official blackout rules. Knowing this however, does not make it any easier to take that the rest of the country can watch games that I can't simply because I live in the area of the team I like and happen to be a Dish sub. No I'm not going to leave Dish because of this. Dish is the best provider for me despite this.
> 
> It's still frustrating though


You are a better person than I am. As soon as my commitment is up, I am out of here. When I signed up for Dish, SNY was advertised in my local paper as a tool to use to get people to make the switch to Dish. I knew about the YES issue but I am not a Yankee or Nets fan so that didn't bother me. But now I cannot see the UConn Huskies as well as the Mets and that is a deal breaker. Furthermore, my package requires me to pay an additional $5 for the RSN's. So when SNY was dropped, that in effect was a 33% price increase.

The picture quality is better with Dish than DirecTV but if I cannot see my local teams and there is no other option due to blackout rules then so be it. Here's another something to chew on. Say a NY Rangers game is on the NHL Network, Dish doesn't even offer MSG so there's no way possible for me to see this. Yet the games are blacked out on NHL. That doesn't seem fair to me. There should be an exception for this. Just my $.02.


----------



## delawaredave (Feb 10, 2008)

I have called about getting MASN in HD and all they say is they will make a note. How can the RSN be in HD in one market but not another? Can't be that difficult can it?


----------

